# Wanted R35 Outdoor Cover



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

For MY17 or later model in good condition please.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I use one supplied by a company in Shipley Bradford way that are decent quality, I can't remember there name but a quick search brings it up👍


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks Skint. I've been on their site and found the different specs a bit confusing, and I was rather looking for a secondhand Nissan one (Weathershield). Should have said that....


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've today found that phone numbers listed for _both_ the TheCoverCompany.co.uk and Covercraft-Europe.com come up as "invalid". Ideas why anyone?


----------

